# Got to try out my lights in a REAL cave



## wjv (Aug 24, 2013)

Today my family and I had a chance to go visit Ape Cave. Ape Cave is actually a dormant lava tube located in Gifford Pinchot National Forest just to the south of Mount St. Helens.

The tubes are divided into two sections. The upper cave and the lower cave. Combined they are just over 13,000 feet long. We did the lower cave which is just under a mile long. The tubes are only 40-60 feet underground (there are stairs). The tube vary in width, but run between 10-15 feet wide. Height wise, the ceiling ranges between 15-30 feet high. There is an air vent at the bottom end of the lower cave which allows for a nice airflow throughout the cave.

Even the lower cave (the easy route) can be dangerous. When we arrived the North County EMS & Rescue were hauling a guy out who tripped on the uneven, wet floor and “blew” his knee out.

The last time we went to Ape cave was 10 years ago. At that time it was my wife, my 3 year old daughter, my sister-in-law and myself. We rented a gas mantel lantern from the US Park Service booth and headed down in. We made it to the end and were about 1/3 of the way back when our US Park Service approved lantern ran out of fuel, leaving us totally in the dark! Thankfully we latched on to some other groups and made our way our without killing ourselves!

This time I came prepared:
- Fenix PD32UE
- Fenix PD32
- Fenix PD22
- Fenix LD10
- 47s Mini-ML
- ITP A2 eos

And a fanny pack full of batteries!

So today it was my wife, my now 13 year old daughter, my 9 year old daughter and myself. I was also happy to see that my daughters decided to each bring their Thrunite Tis lights!

All I can say is a cave swallows lumens like they don’t even exist!! Especially when the walls were formed by lava so the coloring ranges from dark gray, to black!

Of course all the groups entering the cave had a light. Some people rented those gas lanterns. But most just had flashlights. Estimating the breakdown I’d guess the following:

15% had cheap incandescent lights that were dim as heck
50% had over the counter (Walmart, home depot and such) LED lights that were OK, but not that special
25% had LED head lamp of varying quality
10% had what I would call a better class of light than the Walmart OTC specials. . .

I was amazed that I saw some groups of 4-5 people where only one person in the group had a flashlight. I actually saw 2-3 people using the LED on their iPhone as their flashlight!

The PD32, PD22 & LD10 ran on turbo the entire time. I switched the PD32UE between levels a lot as level 3 (140L) & 4 (400L) were sufficient most of the time. Turbo on the PD32UE was especial nice when we wanted to view the ceiling or an entire cavern. I only saw one person who I could definitely tell had a better flashlight than what I had. I could tell the brand, but it looked a lot like a Fenix RC40 or similar format light. When he lit it up it was obvious that he had *well over* 1,000 lumen of output. 

I normally like more focused beams, but in this situation the larger hotspot of the PD32UE was a true benefit! 

So here are a couple shots I took. The cavern was probably 10 feet wide and 20 feet high at this point. The far “wall” is actually where the tunnel makes a left turn, and was probably 50 feet away.

LD10 on Turbo - 100 Lumen






PD32 on Turbo - 315 Lumen





PD32UE on Turbo - 740 Lumen (with some lens flare added from holding the light too close to the camera)


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice,, I love caves.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Aug 24, 2013)

And now you know why cavers prefer flood lights, or at least you should. Having a hot spot move around on walls from 1m to 50m away is not nearly as useful as a uniform fading source as you eyes never need to readjust to light levels as you move the light around. This allows for the use of much less light as well.

obi


----------



## Imon (Aug 25, 2013)

I love caving!

The last time I seriously went I had a incan headlamp with 3x5mm LEDs. This was back when LEDs weren't really a serious high-powered lighting alternative.
Still, even a tiny bit of light can be a life-saver in a cave since it is absolutely pitch dark when you get deep inside a cave.

Wish I still had time to cave now... although I don't have a hard hat anymore (still have my knee/elbow pad though).


----------



## Slewflash (Aug 26, 2013)

Next time you go bring a Thrunite TN30. 3600 lumens to light everyone's way. 

Just be prepared to bring a lot of batteries! It's one of the highest output lights which has decent flood and heatsinking.


----------



## blah9 (Aug 26, 2013)

That's really neat! Thank you for the writeup. I'd really like to do something similar sometime.


----------



## socom1970 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice pics! 

I love spelunking (caving) also. Here in Iowa, we have a network of caves (Makoqueta Caves State Park) in Makoqueta, Iowa. I bring my Malkoff Wildcat (4th gen, 1350 lumens), Malkoff Hound Dog (750 lumens), and a SF C3 bored with Malkoff M91 and my HDS Rotary 200L. Plenty of light for lots of good fun.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Aug 26, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I did a lava tube in Hawaii at the Volcano National Park but lights weren't necessary as the tube was illuminated with track lighting. I bought a light with me and was a little disappointed when I realized it wasn't needed. The tube in Hawaii was much shorter too.


----------



## wjv (Aug 26, 2013)

P_A_S_1 said:


> That's pretty cool. I did a lava tube in Hawaii at the Volcano National Park but lights weren't necessary *as the tube was illuminated with track lighting*. I bought a light with me and was a little disappointed when I realized it wasn't needed. The tube in Hawaii was much shorter too.



That's a bummer. . .


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 26, 2013)

I would use a quality low lumen light to keep the place spooky.


----------



## LightCrazy (Sep 3, 2013)

Great info. Thanks for sharing. I wish there were more caves near me. As hilly as PA is, and all the coal and limestone mines around, you would think there would be more caves available to explore.


----------



## LightCrazy (Sep 3, 2013)

Did you figure out if there was a difference between XPG and XML emitters? My fenix lights with XPG emitters have a nice hotspot, but my guess is that my Quark QP2l-X light with the warmer (greenish tint) and wider hotspot would work better in a cave. Thanks.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Sep 3, 2013)

The caves in my part of the country are lava tubes, so the stone is black. They absorb a lot of the light, so the brighter the better.

i find my fenix tk40 does really well. Can't wait to take the ea8 to the caves too!


----------



## wjv (Sep 3, 2013)

LightCrazy said:


> Did you figure out if there was a difference between XPG and XML emitters? My fenix lights with XPG emitters have a nice hotspot, but my guess is that my Quark QP2l-X light with the warmer (greenish tint) and wider hotspot would work better in a cave. Thanks.



My Mini-ML was ok, but it's still only ~200 L vs the 740 L from the PD32UE. And in a lava tube with black walls, more lumens are better.


----------



## JAS (Sep 3, 2013)

*Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

I have had the opportunity to use my light in a cave, too. I still recall at one of the caves the employee had an incandescent Mag-Lite. They were even mildly bragging as if THAT is the light to have for cave exploring. Well, without really saying anything to them, I used my own light and nearby jaws were dropping at the night and day difference. The cave employee somewhat sheepishly made a comment that I had a better light than they did!


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

What light did you use JAS?


----------



## Shooter21 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*



JAS said:


> I have had the opportunity to use my light in a cave, too. I still recall at one of the caves the employee had an incandescent Mag-Lite. They were even mildly bragging as if THAT is the light to have for cave exploring. Well, without really saying anything to them, I used my own light and nearby jaws were dropping at the night and day difference. The cave employee somewhat sheepishly made a comment that I had a better light than they did!


I love doing that it's so much fun.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

jealous!


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

Awesome!! I love caves!


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

Caves are very cool.

And, yeah, flood is the way to go down there. Looking at a teeny circle of light get larger and smaller as it crawls along a distant wall, and trying to piece together what's out there is no fun.

Seeing an entire cavern at once as if you hit a light switch is a LOT better and more enjoyable.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

My wife and I went to Mammoth Cave a few years back and I was awestruck! I was a geology major in college and found it very interesting. I had an ITP C8 on my belt, a Nitecore D10 in my pocket, and a Gerber Infinity Ultra around my neck, and was actually thinking runtime over brightness if I were to actually go cave exploring without a guide. No way I would do that in Mammoth Cave!! . I used the C8 to look at the ceiling and down side passages. Some of the areas in the cave would fit a football field!


----------



## blah9 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

These all sound like really fun experiences! I just visited some caverns in England recently, and I had the same experience with the tour guide having a dim light. I assume my PD32UE's output was appreciated by everyone there, since it certainly made much more of the cavern visible. We had a great time for sure, and I'm looking forward to checking out some more soon! Next time I'll bring along the TK75 as well. There was one opening that went quite a ways (100 meters) away.


----------



## jcr71 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*



blah9 said:


> These all sound like really fun experiences! I just visited some caverns in England recently, and I had the same experience with the tour guide having a dim light. I assume my PD32UE's output was appreciated by everyone there, since it certainly made much more of the cavern visible. We had a great time for sure, and I'm looking forward to checking out some more soon! Next time I'll bring along the TK75 as well. There was one opening that went quite a ways (100 meters) away.



which places did you visit? ive been to wookie hole and cheddar gorge. had no torch with me though


----------



## houser23 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

I've explored hundreds of mines but this one was always the most special to me. The Hawver cave was a natural limestone cave filled with prehistoric fossils and other wonders. They dynamited the entrance but as a kid I would squeeze through a tiny opening that would send a claustrophobic person into panic mode and explore for hours. Now they are opening the cave back up to the public and are planning tours as early as this Fall. Can't wait to bring my Tn31mb and Fenix Tk-75 with me this time.

http://hawvercave.org/MQM_HC_Tour_Guide.html


----------



## blah9 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*



jcr71 said:


> which places did you visit? ive been to wookie hole and cheddar gorge. had no torch with me though



That sounds like fun! I went to a couple places in the Peak District. One was Poole's Cavern and the other was Peak Cavern. I sort of wish my trip was a little longer so I could have visited some more.


----------



## JAS (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*



RI Chevy said:


> What light did you use JAS?



I think I had the Inova T4 (Gen 2) on that trip.


----------



## Jakeyb (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

Nitecore caveman!!


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*



JAS said:


> I think I had the Inova T4 (Gen 2) on that trip.



Thank you.


----------



## xr4fun (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

My wife and I did the Ape Caves about 10 years ago, but we did it in winter when there was about 3 feet of snow on the ground. You can't drive all the way to the Ape Caves parking lot because of the snow. We parked at a lower parking lot and then used rented snow shoes to hike to the caves (good excuse to use my GPS). That was our first time using snow shoes. We then did the lower and then the upper cave and snow shoed back. It is still one of our best memories and we really want to do it again. I don't remember what flashlights I had at the time, but they have come a long way in that time.


----------



## taonari (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for relating your experience in the cave. That is a great opportunity to use your different flashlights. I wonder too what most people would carry in a group.


----------



## JohnGribbin (Sep 15, 2013)

Great post and photos. When you listed all the lights you brought this time it made me lol. No disrespect. I would do the same thing after getting caught in the dark in a cave on your first trip.

​Welcome to CPF. :wave: I removed the long quote, as it was unnecessary.

Bill


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 15, 2013)

One thing I'm a little confused on. You mention needing alot of lumens, I could've sworn I'd read in several places that very few lumens were needed since it is so dark and your eyes adapt. Or does it depend on some factors? Is it safe to assume that bringing several reliable floody lights with a variety of outputs is the best idea?


----------



## wjv (Sep 15, 2013)

You could easily get by on 100 lumens or less. . But lighting up an entire cavern is one way to really see a cave. 

One problem is that the floor is very uneven. Imagine walking on a floor made up of rocks the size of marbles up to bowling balls, with drop-offs of 6"-18", and occasional rocks the size of coffee tables strewn about. Additionally, unlike a house with light color walls, the walls of a lave tube are dark black. . . And they just absorb the light! 

Good lighting is essential for traveling through the cave without breaking anything! As I mentioned in post number one, when we arrived, EMS & Rescue were hauling a guy out who tripped on the uneven, wet floor and “blew” his knee out.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 16, 2013)

It certainly is good fun to use lights where you really need them!

At the last CPF UK meet, we explored a vast mining complex. Amazing experience!

_EDIT - Just to clarify that two of these photos were taken by me, and the others were taken by Jay_R (hence the reason I am in a lot of them wearing the orange suit). I just edited and published them, but thanks to Jay_R for risking a muddy camera to get these excellent shots._

Some of the motley crew getting ready to go.







The way in turned out to the be easiest of the entrances.






Nice to see the ceilings looking stable and safe to walk under.






Some of the miner's artwork.






An underground crane.






These tunnels are all hand cut.






We thought we would take one of the smaller blocks with us – "You take that end!"






After coming through a crawl space it got much more spacious.






Another one of those safe ceiling being held up while we all got through.






A lunch break.






Welcome to the Cathedral.






Light stick… that's not a light stick.






The quantity of material cut and removed by hand is astounding.






It looks quite a strong ceiling support, but the wood is now as strong as a wet paper bag.






Having to crawl through a small hole in the wall.






A nuclear bunker door just before the light sabre broke through.






Who put that door there?






Some slightly more modern ceiling support.






The remains of a WW2 wire mesh barrier. Looks like a great deal more effort went into making this than it took to get through it.






The miners used to come to work down this ladder.






Then down the steps.






One of the saws used to cut out most of these tunnels.






A crab-winch (I think).






A nicely built tunnel looking slightly out of place.






The way out was a much smaller opening you needed to wriggle through like a worm – glad to be out!


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 16, 2013)

Great pics!




I'll back up the prior mention that for some caves, you don't need a lot of light, and, for others, you do.

Some have flat black surfaces that seem to swollow the light whole, black hole-like conditions, and some are more reflective, etc.

Some have large areas and some have small areas.

The cd becomes more important than the lumens in some cases, as, we can't SEE lumens, we ONLY see lux.....which is the light that bounces back to our eyes.

Light falls off sharply with distance, so larger caves/caves with longer lines of sight....require more light, and, to GET the light TO bounce back, the flatter textured/black hole-ish ones....require a lot more light.

So, if you have a long line of sight in a flat textured/light sucking cave...you can need massive output to generate sufficient lux to see details at the involved distances.

So, yes, a variety of cd and lumen outputs, with a variety of beam patterns, is a handy thing to have along.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome photos subwoofer! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## wjv (Sep 16, 2013)

Great Photos subwoofer!!!!!

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## blah9 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, thank you subwoofer! That looks like a great time.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. That's pretty damn cool! 
I have a love/hate relationship with caves, I LOVE to visit known caverns that have some space, but I have to be very careful not to trigger my mild claustrophobia <sigh>.


----------



## Laser2012 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds exciting. Will plan one caving next holiday.


----------



## houser23 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks to me like a limestone mine and would explain the hand saw. I'm very envious to say the least.:thumbsup:


----------



## LightCrazy (Sep 17, 2013)

Those are amazing pictures and great narration. Thank you for sharing them with us. I wish there were caves like that around me. I'll probably never get to travel to see those beautiful sites.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 17, 2013)

houser23 said:


> Looks to me like a limestone mine and would explain the hand saw. I'm very envious to say the least.:thumbsup:



Indeed it is a limestone mine. The very one that produced the stone for Buckingham Palace and pretty much all of Bath 



zespectre said:


> Thanks for sharing. That's pretty damn cool!
> I have a love/hate relationship with caves, I LOVE to visit known caverns that have some space, but I have to be very careful not to trigger my mild claustrophobia <sigh>.



I can get claustrophobia, but this generally relates to a lot of people being present. The mine is huge and even regular visitors say they have maybe once or twice bumped into another group. Once you get going and the excitement of exploring takes over it is easy to forget. Well that is until 



LightCrazy said:


> Those are amazing pictures and great narration. Thank you for sharing them with us. I wish there were caves like that around me. I'll probably never get to travel to see those beautiful sites.



It was an opportunity that came up only thanks to the offer of an experienced caver. One of those once in a lifetime chances you have to jump at. It was a bit of a worry, and does have risks.

There was one section where the guide said "Stay quiet, don't touch the ceiling and move through as quickly as you can". Only afterwards was it mentioned that the ceiling was going to come down at any time.

Just to set the record straight about the photos, two of them were taken by me, and the others were taken by Jay_R (hence the reason I am in a lot of them wearing the orange suit) - I'll edit the photo post to clarify.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*



houser23 said:


> I've explored hundreds of mines but this one was always the most special to me. The Hawver cave was a natural limestone cave filled with prehistoric fossils and other wonders. They dynamited the entrance but as a kid I would squeeze through a tiny opening that would send a claustrophobic person into panic mode and explore for hours. Now they are opening the cave back up to the public and are planning tours as early as this Fall. Can't wait to bring my Tn31mb and Fenix Tk-75 with me this time.
> 
> http://hawvercave.org/MQM_HC_Tour_Guide.html



Lol, glad to hear that you made it to adulthood  ... "explore for hours" ... that's awesome for a kid ... scary for a parent.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

It looks like the Mines of Moria.

You didn't see a pair of bulbous eyes or hear the pitter patter of wet feet following you's, did you? oo:

"My precious..."


----------



## david57strat (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Got To Try Out My Lights In A Real Cave*

I realize this thread is a couple of years old; but I know plenty of people who would love to visit the Ape Caves - myself, included . Seems like the perfect place for a flashaholic to make good use of some nice lights.


----------



## Phlogiston (Jan 31, 2015)

Always good to see these older "special experience" threads, especially as a new member of CPF. Thank you all! 

A good friend of mine took me to the Great Orme Bronze Age copper mine in Wales (link) while I was visiting him several years ago, but they have permanent lighting in all areas. I still had my LED Lenser V2 with me, though, just in case! If you're in the area, the mine's well worth a visit, even if you don't get to use your lights


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 31, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> Welcome to the Cathedral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twothumbs

Everything about this post is unbelievably cool. Should have made friends with you @ the CPF meet. 

I WANNA GO!

:wave:



EDIT:

Still think we should do a CPF run through the Catacombs, no joke, even if it took a year to plan. That would be AWESOME.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 5, 2015)

GREAT stuff!!


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 5, 2015)

I love cave exploring!! I haven't been in one since the late 90's, but they would be a great place to use your lights .


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 5, 2015)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I would use a quality low lumen light to keep the place spooky.



Yeah.

Back in undergrad I once visited a sand cave out in the desert near San Diego California. These were temporary caves created when runoff drilled holes through the dunes and then flowed to the river. The caves were made out of sand and sometimes only a meter high.

White LEDs didn't exist back then. I brought a 4C Underwater Kinetics dive light. It was blindingly bright... far too bright for such an enclosed space.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 10, 2015)

I would have brought MUCH different lights but great writeup and pics!


----------



## nbp (Nov 11, 2015)

Just bumping these older ones so they show up in the thread list; I assume most people only have it set to show 30 days back.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 12, 2015)

Great pics subwoofer!

Carter Caves state park here in ky offers flashlight tours but I have yet to make it up there to do them


----------



## subwoofer (Nov 12, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> Great pics subwoofer!
> 
> Carter Caves state park here in ky offers flashlight tours but I have yet to make it up there to do them




Thanks, that was an awesome meet and exploration of a closed mine. The advantage of the caving as opposed to official tours is that you have more opportunities to go where you want, for however long you want, stopping to take photos. 'Officially' that visit was 'trespass' so shh, don't tell anyone it was me.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Nov 18, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> Everything about this post is unbelievably cool. Should have made friends with you @ the CPF meet.
> 
> ...



It would be fun, I would bring lots of spares though something tells me that light is the last thing a lost group of flashaholics would run out of.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 13, 2016)

zespectre said:


> Thanks for sharing. That's pretty damn cool!
> I have a love/hate relationship with caves, I LOVE to visit known caverns that have some space, but I have to be very careful not to trigger my mild claustrophobia <sigh>.



My experience is that the cure for claustrophobia is to get comfortable, and take a nap. -after a few times of that, a few 20-30 min naps, the fear is never the same, ever again.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 13, 2016)

My worst claustrophobia times have been under cars btw, which are much more likely to crush you to death than any cave is... never trust a hydraulic jack, and don't work under your car on days when they are calling for earthquakes. ;-)


----------



## Tachead (Mar 22, 2016)

eh4 said:


> My worst claustrophobia times have been under cars btw, which are much more likely to crush you to death than any cave is... never trust a hydraulic jack, and don't work under your car on days when they are calling for earthquakes. ;-)



And, always use jack stands. The more the better.


----------



## jamesJJ (Apr 18, 2016)

No caves in my area...definitely something I should add to my bucket list...


----------



## bestellen (Jul 6, 2016)

That's really neat! Thank you for the writeup. Good information.


----------



## magellan (Sep 6, 2016)

I've visited Lava Beds Nat'l Monument in northern California a couple of times and enjoyed exploring the lava tubes there.


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Apr 20, 2017)

Ah, caving. The excitement of lighting my way through the local cave when first gotten my hands on the LD10 back then still lingers in my mind. Then I stumbled upon mulu cave in the Borneo way back in 2013, which was said to be the largest cave in the world back then before the title was took over by a cave in Vietnam. One of the chamber is said to be able to accommodate 40 Boeing 747 without having their wings overlapped! That's how big it is. Being one of the largest cave in the world, I figured the only 1xAA and 1xAAA puny torchlight I had at that time could barely light up anything further away within the cave, so I cashed in on a TK41 before setting off and luckily the light arrived a day before I departed.

Being a limestone cave, there are several interesting formations all over the places. The tour guide pulled out her light which looked like a 300+ lumen 18650 light, shining at the stalactite whilst explaining the history and when I fired up my 800 lumen TK41 at the spot she's shining at, she paused for a while and said: "Ok, that's very bright." Seems like she wasn't expecting anyone to have flashlight brighter than hers at that time.  Eventually halfway through the caving, she noticed I had a zebralamp on my cap and she was amazed to see someone other than her had zebralight as well since she was also wearing a, which seemed to me likely a zebralight H3x headlamp, around her neck. She even expressed her interest in buying the light from me since it was somewhat cumbersome for her to buy the light through the net.

Out of the cave and there's the bat sighting event around 6pm. During that time, thousands of bats will flock out and soar just outside of the cave entrance in a circle formation for a while and then fly off in wavy pattern. A fascinating sight to behold. The caves are full of bats, so the vegetation around is lush due to the bat feces. The trees and plants here are kinda gigantic which dwarf me, making me feel like in a Jurassic forest, sans the reptilian dragon.

It is an interesting place for the likes of us flashaholics and adventure seekers, trekkers etcetera. Anyone who love portable lighting and/or outdoor nature activities will come to appreciate the place has to offer. I recommend flashaholics take a visit at least once in a lifetime. 






The pinnacles.





The entrance.





Hmm... interesting. Never been to this depth though.





Huge tall tree used as walkway support. I never walked it though.





Upon sunset, millions of batman's disciple set off to find their master...not.

None of those images belong to me though just to be clear.


----------



## nbp (Apr 30, 2017)

Spectacular scenery there, oh wow!! [emoji2]


----------



## Offgridled (May 1, 2017)

Amazing.


----------



## bestellen (Jul 13, 2017)

Awesome photos subwoofer! Thank you for sharing them.
That looks like a great time!


----------



## RedLED (Aug 29, 2017)

Where is the 747 hangar cave in Vietnam? And what do the call it, that sounds amazing


----------



## bestellen (Nov 6, 2017)

You could easily get by on 100 lumens or less. . But lighting up an entire cavern is one way to really see a cave.


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Apr 18, 2018)

RedLED said:


> Where is the 747 hangar cave in Vietnam? And what do the call it, that sounds amazing



No, the chamber which can accommodate several 747 is Mulu Cave in Sarawak Borneo. The latter largest cave is Hang Son Doong in Vietnam though.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jun 8, 2018)

I brought some lights on a flashlight only cave tour recently. My BLF A6 went to a non-flashaholic (I handled the modes after he managed to activate the strobe at the entrance ), while I lit my feet with a Zebralight H600Fc Mk IV and used a BLF Q8 at stopping points for serious illumination. It was really cool being able to see deep into every nook and cranny, along with lighting whole formations and rooms! The guides and several others were quite impressed with it. 

I don't think there are many better places to try out flashlights than in a place where natural light is nonexistent! :twothumbs


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 13, 2019)

I've been invited to assist a paranormal group with an investigation in a mine in a few weeks. The way it was described was "every flashlight we turned on was like the light was just being absorbed by the darkness"......Challenge accepted!!


----------

